# Vaporesso Xros kit --- Cross the limits of Flavor, Power and Ease!



## Vaporesso (3/7/20)

Hi SA fans,

How are you? Guess you already knew some information about the Xros kit. Now it is released!
*The Xros kit is a flat pen-style pod system* which will be mainly targeted at the beginners. We did make some updates based on our previous pod systems and come up with it

The slogan for this product will be "*Cross the limit*", here are some detailed information:
*1. Cross the limits of Flavor*
Optimized *0.8&1.2 MESH pods* and adjustable airflow control system.
Max *16W power output* to maximizes the effectiveness of flavor and nicotine satisfaction

*2. Cross the limits of Power*
*800mah battery *built in a slim body with a classic stainless design
*1A Type-C charging*, fully charged in 45 minutes

*3. Cross the limits of Ease*
A *fully transparent pod *to easily know how much e- juice left
Push and *top fill* the pod, only one hand can handle it
Draw activated or button activated

More information here: https://www.vaporesso.com/vape-kits/xros

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## mrh (8/7/20)

Just started with a Vaporesso Podstick. Looks like this model improves on the few downsides of the stick which I like in spite of the downsides.


----------



## DavyH (19/7/20)

I fancy a stick device to carry about when lack of space is a real issue. My Podstick was appropriated by my beloved wife, so this may be the very thing.


----------



## Vaporesso (31/8/20)

*How the Vaporesso Xros Pod Kit was brought out? A story from the designing to the manufacturing*
*
*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporesso (15/10/20)




----------



## Vaporesso (15/10/20)

As a pod, Xros is very easy to use.

Its slim size makes it portable.

Its clamshell top filling style makes it extremely easy to refill your e-juice with the only one hand required.

Its adjustable airflow makes it easy to adjust the amount of airflow.

Its visible pod makes it easy to determine how much e-juice is left, saving you from a burnt coil.

Do you willing to try it?


----------

